# This one has me stumped. Tree i.d



## whitetailfreak (Sep 9, 2017)

No visible fruit


----------



## whitetailfreak (Sep 9, 2017)

A younger tree has very smooth less scaly bark.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 9, 2017)

Looks like wild black cherry to me. Very common. It will have a bitter smell when you break a twig.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Sep 9, 2017)

Thanks, Cherry was my first thought, but the absence of fruit on this cluster of 9 or 10 trees was throwing me off.


----------



## shotgunhales (Sep 9, 2017)

cherry


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2017)

Looks like black cherry. Crush some of the leaves and see if they smell like almonds or almond extract.


----------



## SGADawg (Sep 9, 2017)

Black cherry. Break a twig and sniff it. Strong, unpleasant odor.


----------



## Big7 (Sep 9, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Looks like wild black cherry to me. Very common. It will have a bitter smell when you break a twig.



That's what it is.

Plenty around here.
We used to pick a bunch of them for my Dad to make wine.

The sap looks like puke yellow/green jello.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Sep 9, 2017)

Thanks fellas. Immature Black Cherry explains absence of fruit


----------



## Philbow (Sep 10, 2017)

I think black cherry has an early fruit and would have already dropped by now.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 10, 2017)

Yeah, the cherries have already dropped here. And the smaller trees usually don't have many, if any.


----------



## chehawknapper (Sep 13, 2017)

Black cherries drop their fruit late July/early August down here.


----------

